# Los Lunas, NM, Male, #38



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12996674










This handsome dog is just one of the many dogs at the Valencia County Animal Shelter that are looking for a home. If you are interested in adopting this dog or any of the wonderful animals at the shelter contact the VCAC at 505-866-2479 and tell them the Name or Kennel # of the animal you are interested in. Do not use the Pet ID Number because that number is assigned by the website and does not correspond with the shelter records.

<span style="color: #FF6666">Animals taken to the shelter are held for three business days then if they are not reclaimed or adopted they are euthanized.</span>

Valencia County Animal Shelter is a goverment run facility providing service to Valencia County and the municipalities located in Valencia County.

The shelter is located in Los Lunas at 1209 Hwy 314, 1 mile south of Main Street next to Daniel Fernandez Park. 

The shelter is open Tuesday - Saturday, 9:00am to 5:00pm. 

The shelter's phone number is 505-866-2479. 

Adopting a friend
Please note that the shelter is unable to do out of state adoptions.

Animals taken to the shelter are held for three business days to allow the owner to reclaim the pet. If they are not reclaimed they are available for adoption.

To adopt a pet you need to put a hold on that pet by giving one of the shelter employees your name and phone number and the kennel number of the pet you are interested in. Holds are not placed on animals over the phone. You need to come and visit the animal first and make sure you are truly interested. This way a pet will not be denied a home by someone who has already met the animal. 

The shelter employees will tell you when you need to come to the shelter to adopt the pet. 

The adoption fee is $92.00 for dogs and puppies and $72.00 for cats and kittens. The adoption fee covers the surgical sterilization, a one year rabies vaccination and a booster vaccination. A free microchip is included while supplies last


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

still listed


----------

